# Best time to treat for grubs?



## NCLawnLady (Jul 2, 2020)

We get horrible Japanese beetles in my area. They are so bad this year and decimating my vegetable garden. I am seeing some conflicting information on when to treat for them. We did treat for them in the early spring and found hundreds of fat grubs in the lawn the next day. It obviously wasn't enough as I am seeing many holes in the ground from their activity and now the full-grown beetles are killing my plants!

Some have said to put down now when the eggs are being laid and they have not had a chance to borrow too deep into the lawn.

What have you heard and when have you treated?


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

The beetles have been horrible this year! Take a look at this Grub topic: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=179 and the MSU article linked in the original post should help.


----------

